# Lanlan 4x4?



## canadiancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

i tried searching the forum but could'nt find much?


sooo. how is the cube? screw-spring? does it lockup? etc


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

I requested a review earlier


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 26, 2010)

No screwspring.

It's okay.


----------



## MPCstore (Apr 26, 2010)

My opinion is good quality and decent edge chop. Not screw-spring. The center rows don't have the locking mechanism which is good. I like it.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

what 4x4 would you guys recommend?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 27, 2010)

QJ!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

6, 6.7 or regular?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 27, 2010)

6-6.7 for small hands. Regular for bigger handz.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 27, 2010)

Mini QJ


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

Rayne said:


> Mini QJ



Mine is really good already, and will definitely be better once broken in. But I was wondering, do the pieces get really loose (like the older Rubik's)?


----------



## duongkimngoc (Apr 27, 2010)

YJ - fake V-cube 4 )


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 27, 2010)

i have qj, mini qj, lanlan, and yj. i prefer the yj, with the lanlan at the bottom of my list. i've yet to break mine in, but it won't be able to compare with the mini qj nor yj.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

is your yj modded?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 17, 2010)

i hear maru is amazing I have the lan lan and like it alot


----------



## chris410 (Aug 17, 2010)

I recently bought one and learned how to solve the 4x4 as well. The first few solves the cube did not turn well however, after about 5 solves it is very smooth and does not lock up. So far I am very happy with it and it was pretty cheap as well around $10 from bigbee's store.


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 18, 2010)

Is the LanLan also a Vcube mechanism? It's less than $8 on lightake, the QJ is about $8.50 and the YJ is $10 whereass the Maru is around $25 or so. Maru is a bit overpriced so i'm trying to decide between the other three. Which one do you guys recommend? And if it matters, i prefer white cubes with black stickers.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 18, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Is the LanLan also a Vcube mechanism? It's less than $8 on lightake, the QJ is about $8.50 and the YJ is $10 whereass the Maru is around $25 or so. Maru is a bit overpriced so i'm trying to decide between the other three. Which one do you guys recommend? And if it matters, i prefer white cubes with black stickers.


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 19, 2010)

I already saw that review and it was awful. He hardly shows the cube at all and i can't really tell if that's a V-Cube mechanism or not. I don't think it is judging by the pieces but it was hard to see them. Seems to be the only review on youtube so far, urgh. Guess i'll wait and see.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 19, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> I already saw that review and it was awful. He hardly shows the cube at all and i can't really tell if that's a V-Cube mechanism or not. I don't think it is judging by the pieces but it was hard to see them. Seems to be the only review on youtube so far, urgh. Guess i'll wait and see.



it's a ball mech. people say that it's only a tighter version of a QJ.
feliks has a video I think.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 19, 2010)

It is a really tight QJ. Locks up like crazy and the stickers are really ugly. CRC doesnt really work on it. It doesnt do much. I think the cube just needs breaking in. I prefer my Mini QJ to LanLan


----------



## QuangNguyen (Jun 5, 2012)

I just bougth Lanlan 4x4 with tiles. It feels great but it doesnt cut coner well. Can I mod it or just practice finger trick?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

QuangNguyen said:


> I just bougth Lanlan 4x4 with tiles. It feels great but it doesnt cut coner well. Can I mod it or just practice finger trick?



I've found that LanLans are subpar at best. Go for the Shengshou, Maru, or X-cube.

However, you're also necrobumping. If a thread is nearly two years old, we tend to not bump it.


----------

